
Eruda: Console for Mobile Browsers - fiatjaf
http://eruda.liriliri.io/
======
ecto
I'm wrapping up my 6th month of using an iPad as my main computer [1] and this
is one of my largest remaining annoyances. Working on frontend code is a huge
pain, and I often have to resort to hacks like alert()ing to debug problems.
Weinre [2] is great but it's in a separate tab and requires you to run a
server.

It would be great if someone wrapped this into a React component so you could
drop an <Inspector /> into the root of your project.

[1]
[http://campedersen.com/2017/06/30/ipad/](http://campedersen.com/2017/06/30/ipad/)

[2]
[https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/](https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/)

~~~
waytogo
I think every two weeks of buying an iPad Pro as my daily driver and then I
think, nah I'll miss the Inspector. Otherwise the iPad should have all I need.

------
tym0
Interesting although if you have access to a computer it probably makes more
sense to plug your phone in and use remote debugging.

~~~
Terretta
“What’s a computer?”

 _/ / Typed on iPad Pro_

------
thangngoc89
Hey, great efforts. But why don't you use browser's remote debugging? Same GUI
for debugging website on mobile devices.

~~~
girvo
So one can debug without a full desktop OS, at least for my use-case :)

------
williamstein
Thank you!!!

